# How much is your horse REALLY worth?



## Blizzard (29 November 2007)

And no I dont mean 'he is priceless to me'  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 , I mean in terms of cash! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Looking at horse prices these days its obvious that many sellers arent getting the prices they are asking...and I do wonder where some people selling get their prices from!

So I was wondering what you think your own horses are worth?  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I dont mean what they could 'potentially' be worth, or what you paid, but what you think would be a realistic price for them if in theory they were to go for sale. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 (with a brief description)


Curious to see if our opinions reflect the market!



I will start I guess:

Beau,17.3hh 6yr ISH x BWB by Ramiro B.





 Good conformation.
Prev owner paid 10k for him for 'potential'  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 at sports horse sales.
Has beautiful paces, decent lateral work, flying changes etc, jumps 4ft, taught my nervous novice OH to ride, has never put a foot wrong, amazing temperment, no vices, anyones ride, 100% safe, hacks alone/company. Totally genuine will never use anything against you.Same if ridden once a month or every day.

If I were to put him up for sale today, I would ask £5000.






Realistic??


Lance, 16.2hh Latvian warmblood, 18yrs old.






Real school master, Evented up to 3 day, won numerous 1 days, won lots of hunter trials, competed elementary dressage successfully. Still 100% sound and capable!
Excellent hack alone/in company. No vices.
Will be very lazy for a novice but fab ride for someone who knows what to ask for.
was offered 5k for him last yr to do RC level with a family. 

I would say £4000.

Now I may be way off with mine but Im just going on what I would expect to pay.


----------



## madhector (29 November 2007)

Interesting post.

I would say Jerry realistcally is worth £3500 as his worth is really just potential






16.1/2hh IDxTB 5yrs, huge jump, broken late, fantastic paces, very bold, tricky flatwork (as in very sharp) xc schooled and been sj once.

But its tricky as to replace him I would have to spend a hell of a lot more...

eta details


----------



## Solstar (29 November 2007)

ok, here goes-

Solo.
I paid £2000 for him 5 years ago.
16.1hh brown TB gelding. very good looking, 12 years old. 100% box, shoe, clip, catch, in traffic, etc......absolute saint to deal with on the ground, goes well in a double bridle, had some success at showing (local level)....BUT can be very fizzy, certaintly not a novice ride, he is very strong, not too good in open fields. 

£1000?

Red.
We paid £1000 in august.
15hh chesnut hackney x gelding. 17 years old. 100% to box, shoe, clip, traffic, catch, etc. schoolmaster in show jumping, could do a decent dressage test(with right jockey!), excellent little hunter. quiet, novice ride but fizzes up when you ask more of him. 

£2500?


----------



## lexiedhb (29 November 2007)

I'd say a bit less for lance but only because of his age..... not that I dont think he is really really lovely though!!

My old Irish TB cost me £1500.... LOL, and he did everything... bless him.... I would imagine i would have to pay £2.5-3k for him if it were now... but it was a very long time ago!

Have no idea what they paid for my share horse 17hh, warmblood i think, hunts all day, ex Grade A show jumper apparently... but really excels at XC and hunting... 13 years old??  I would expect 4k maybe???


----------



## Agent XXX999 (29 November 2007)

I would say Bruce is worth about £5k

He is jumping double clears at discovery and once I get my arse in gear and do a couple of intros he will be worth about £6 I should think. 

Though I am not sure becasue horses of his stamp are going for £10k in horse and hound!


ETS That is realistic but he was bought over from Holland as a three an a half year old and they paid 35,000 euros for him....I still have the reciept....but to me this is daft for a gelding...let alone one they went and ruined and took a year to sort out!


----------



## JenHunt (29 November 2007)

16.2 IDx 12y.o bay gelding. wonderful calm temperament. done a bit of everything. has been field masters horse in Ireland and England. last 3 years done riding club (inc intermediate HT champs 2007), BE PN, unaffiliated ODE, XC and TC. loves to jump, works in novice outline, willing and honest. relatively novice OH has taken him hunting. hacks out alone or in company. can be excitable so not really a novice ride. loads into anything, travels beautifully. good with vet, farrier, dentist, any other horse (they all love him). doesn't mind living in or out, on his own or in company.
has vitiligo on his face (no effects other than needing suncream in summer).

I paid 3500 for him 3 years ago, would be asking 4500 now due to improvement in his schooling, and the competitive experience he has now.


----------



## Blizzard (29 November 2007)

[ QUOTE ]


Have no idea what they paid for my share horse 17hh, warmblood i think, hunts all day, ex Grade A show jumper apparently... but really excels at XC and hunting... 13 years old??  I would expect 4k maybe??? 

[/ QUOTE ]

If he is quiet and anyones ride I would say more!

The one thing you cant put a price on IMO is safety, if Beau or Lance were at all quirky or difficult at all I would knock a couple of grand off each of them.

For me safety is the most important thing, and I think this is where peoples prices can differ a lot, for example someone wanting a horse to bring on and compete, ie a youngster, would probably say £1500 for Lance because of his age, but someone wanting a school master to show them the ropes who is 100% safe and been there and done it, well like i said a famiy offered 5k last yr, simply because they wanted a safe horse for their daughter to do everything with..not that he was for sale!


----------



## KatB (29 November 2007)

Hmm, difficult one! Goddy- rising 6yr old 16.1hh ISH. 100% Box hack shoe clip etc, easy horse to do, Consistantly getting 60%+ dressage at prelim and Nov, gaining 63.5% first Nov reg getting 8's for paces. Won and placed Unaff ODE with 30 dressage both times, placed trailblazers SJing and qual second ronds at 75cm and 85cm, happily jumping 95cm courses with clear Sjing at last Intro. Qual second round trailblazer Dressage prelim. Placed county showing inhand as 3yr old, straight good looking horse. Bad point being inconsistant BE record mainly due to muppet here!  I would put him up at 5.5k because of that...?!?! Thoughts?


----------



## madhector (29 November 2007)

I would add another 1K for good looks


----------



## moodymare1987 (29 November 2007)

Erm not sure what ben would be worth.
He is cbxtb nice hunter type. very safe. Jumps 4ft for fun. Does not bother about anything at all. Moves well etc. He is priceless to me as he is what I wanted to do some shows with. I paid £3400 for him but people have offered me a lot of money for him but no idea what he actually is worth.


----------



## Blizzard (29 November 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
I would add another 1K for good looks  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I was just going to say more money because he is so handsome!

People pay more for a good looking horse!


----------



## I_A_P (29 November 2007)

i think the horse i have just sold was definatly worth £7k and that is what she sold for...purely on dressage and xc records and results as well as having the most fantastic temperment and the fact she is safe....she also had a lot of potential to do and do well aff dressage


----------



## lexiedhb (29 November 2007)

Boris isnt nasty but isnt anyones ride as like Lance is a LAZY sod if you dont get after him, or dont know what you are doing!!

When I tried him I was mortified as i had to do proper pony club kicking just to get him into trot....... didnt think they would want me to share but turns out he does that with everyone new.... now we are much more forward thinking, thanks to me schooling him 3 times a week... even the owner got on him the other day and went "hes so off your leg and round... you've done really well with him".......

Also he can be a bit strong when out and about but theat is cured by a double bridle.... i'd say he was very safe as he'll just plod for a novice....


----------



## TGM (29 November 2007)

Sprite:



















8yo Connemara x TB bay mare. Safe hack with lazy temperament.  Has done a few local dressage tests and will jump small fences but lacks spark for competition work.  Occasionally very difficult to load.

£2.50 or near offers!


----------



## KatB (29 November 2007)

Lol!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 thank you! Have thught about putting a trial ad up


----------



## Blizzard (29 November 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Erm not sure what ben would be worth.
He is cbxtb nice hunter type. very safe. Jumps 4ft for fun. Does not bother about anything at all. Moves well etc. He is priceless to me as he is what I wanted to do some shows with. I paid £3400 for him but people have offered me a lot of money for him but no idea what he actually is worth. 

[/ QUOTE ]


Because of his size, temperment, looks etc, I would expect to pay 6k for him.

Very safe big horses are hard to find...again its all relative though,lots of people wouldnt want a BFG like ben or beau so would value them at less, I guess it goes to show a horse is only worth hat you are willing to pay!


----------



## SouthWestWhippet (29 November 2007)

I was reading the sales ads in HH this morning and thinking that prices are crazy ATM. You see one 16hh horse for sale that has done intro and ready to go PN at £5,000 and the next horse is a coloured cob that has hacked around a farm and is up for £6500. People just make a number up these days, I would be tempted to buy from a dealer personally as I think a lot of private sellers just pick a figure out of the air.

As for my horse, I would advertise her at about the £4000 mark and hope to get just under that. She would be worth more if she was affiliated but I don't have transport yet... 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 She's a really nice fun all round riding club horse but could BSJA/BE easily. 

15.2hh, 12yrs old, well schooled, super jump and very fast against the clock, currently being place at 3' SJ but would easily go higher. XC schoolmistress - jumps anything! Straightforward to hack, hunt, shoe, box, clip, lives in or out. Lively and keen but not crazy ride - snaffle mouthed (except XC).


----------



## moodymare1987 (29 November 2007)

Lol well I have had people just come over and say are you selling him etc. Name your price and you got it. I didnt even say anything ben is staying 
	
	
		
		
	


	




But It was nice that people really did like him enough to offer a price. Even people who have taken us to shows have offered to buy him lol. They dont even know what his temperament is like .


----------



## Blizzard (29 November 2007)

I think lots of people on HHO under value their horses!


----------



## beatrice (29 November 2007)

QR
This is quite interesting!!
For Bea: 16.2hh 6yr old IDxTB (register sports horse) 70% + Prelim aff, lateral work is getting there, jumped double clears BSJA a few times, 1m20 is very very easy for her, xc schooled and is bold, She has never stopped since i have had her. hacks alone and in company although more spooky on her own, She is a tricky mare (as in sensitive and can tense up very easily) however since i have had her she is really chilling out! No bother to do on the ground, loves travelling (jumps up the ramp!) however she needs sedating to be clipped but that is something i will be working on. 
I paid just under £5000 6 months ago, i  would like at least £5000 as her lateral work is better, she is a much calmer and easier horse to do and has done more xc with me. 

Josh on the other hand i only bought 5 weeks ago so would probs want the same back however he was poor condition wise and is looking better now, and has now been clipped etc, which he hadn't ever before i got him. 
Hes a 16hh Welsh section D, 8 but green, bombproof, ok flatwork, quite bold over fences. (he was bought for my novice mum and sis) Hes generally just a handy type. We paid £4000 inc tack for him.


----------



## Patches (29 November 2007)

None of mine have any real value, but I love them all to bits


----------



## Blizzard (29 November 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Lol well I have had people just come over and say are you selling him etc. Name your price and you got it. I didnt even say anything ben is staying 
	
	
		
		
	


	




But It was nice that people really did like him enough to offer a price. Even people who have taken us to shows have offered to buy him lol. They dont even know what his temperament is like . 

[/ QUOTE ]

Bless! He attracts attention because he is soo handsome!


----------



## madhector (29 November 2007)

I have no idea what this is worth LOL







(probably more than Jerry!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Blizzard (29 November 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
None of mine have any real value, but I love them all to bits 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Of course they do!


----------



## Stoxx (29 November 2007)

Osc is a 16.3hh 14yr old IDxTB.  Not the best conformation and a dippy back.  Has got 40 odd BD points at novice level.  Working at elementary at home.  Won and placed at prelim, nov and elem at unaff level.  Not easy to get on but once you are on is pretty much as good as gold.  He has to be persuaded to work correctly though!  Relatively safe hack.
Roars and has to be treated as cold backed.
Can't imagine anyone ever wanting to buy him so wouldn't have a clue about value!!  Prob £1500??

ETS: easy to take out on your own, loads as good as gold etc etc


----------



## Baggybreeches (29 November 2007)

Touchy, 13,safe reliable hack, capable jump (1.20m+ at home) decent dressage (mid 30's eventing) but doesnt like big shows, so would excel as a RC schoolmistress, I would say about £3000???
Sovereign, 9, ex-racehorse, the most loving horse in the stable, easy to do everything with, but a fruitcake to ride, although quite talented at dressage and awesome xc, sj is coming to, in view of his 'quirkiness' I would say £1500
Emerald, 6, ex racehorse,nice paces, but a bit riggy, quite lazy and immature, but an immense jump. Grumpy in the stable. £2000 

Oh my God now I am thinking I should sell them!!!!!!!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





ETS they all cost me the grand total of £0!!!


----------



## wench (29 November 2007)

well mine - 10 yo tb x id (i think) lw hunter type anyway. Absolute saint, unless your very very nervous, then he will take the piss a bit. Not done much until i got him, but has been hunting, sj, ht, dressage and unaff ODE. Not got anywhere in any of them, but you can try anything on him, Hacks on his own, and is excellent in company and open fields. Needs work on his jumping as he gets it into his head that he cant jump a course thats over 2ft (but with more work he could do 1m +). doesnt really work in an outline, but partially due to numpty owner (me). If i was to sell him, or buy one like him I would say £4k. (I bought him for a lot less than that - bargin!)


----------



## Blackhawk (29 November 2007)

16.2hh 5 year old bay IDxTB gelding. Professional backed at 4 and turned away, just being brought back into work. Very good manners, can be handled by a novice. Sound of wind and limb, though he is believed to possibly have a windgall at the moment.
£1,000


----------



## Blizzard (29 November 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
16.2hh 5 year old bay IDxTB gelding. Professional backed at 4 and turned away, just being brought back into work. Very good manners, can be handled by a novice.
£1k-1.2k 

[/ QUOTE ]

Really, so little? I would have said at LEAST 2k...at least.


----------



## Scarlett (29 November 2007)

Darcy - 5yo Tb exracer gelding - 15.3hh. 
Jumping small coloured courses (always clear) , has been xc schooled proved to be pretty bold, ok flatwork, been to small local comps, 100% at everything and no vices. Snaffle mouth. Has blemish on leg and sugar intollerance. Great wee allrounder though, and not a typical exraccer.
Would expect £2500 for him now and if we do go Intro next year (crosses everything) then closer to £4k.






Pinky - 4yo Tb exracer mare - 16hh
Sweetest nature imaginable, utterly bombproof in all situations, brilliant to hack out, been dressage, xc and sj without any fuss. 100% in all ways and no vices. Snaffle mouth.
Would expect £2000 for her now, and £3.5k once better schooled and doing ODE's.






Does that seam fair? Are they worth less because of their exracer tag?


----------



## Baileysno1 (29 November 2007)

Ryu will be going up for sale in the Spring I paid £4000 for him 2 years ago, hes a 6 year old pink papered Czech Warmblood, I got him at 4 having been brought up from being turned away, since then done a bit of everything and competes sucesfully at RC level, he has amazing looks and ptential to go on, but needs a firm fair rider, he will be produced for sale by my trainer and we hope to ask for £5500 and accept £5000











any takers???


----------



## Blackhawk (29 November 2007)

Added in a bit more. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 To me, he is priceless and if he was up for sale then the first person would buy him. I don't think he has anything behind him to back up a bigger asking price though. At that price there would be bargain hunters galore around though


----------



## Halfpass (29 November 2007)

I will probably be way off the mark here.

Aleeta 3 1/2 year old Selle Francais Mare. By Isky de Baussy. 16.3hh. Lightly backed and now going on short hacks in company. Showing huge scope when loose jumped. Paid £3000 as a 2 year old so would hope to get £4500 based on her potential.





Spike 5 year old ISH gelding of unkown breeding. 16.1hh basic flatwork established and has seen coloured poles and XC fences but never competed, needs and gentle considerate rider paid £900 in may this year. Would hope to get £3500 - £4000





Murphy 15 year old Connie x ID 15hh fun forward going but safe hack. Can only hack due to sacro illiac problems. Paid £2750 in 2002 now would not expect to get over £500






Please correct me if I am way off the mark. Obviously they are all priceless to us


----------



## Blizzard (29 November 2007)

I think you could ask more for your grey,lots of people want a hack


----------



## charlie76 (29 November 2007)

Sharola: 16.1hh(approx) dark bay mare, 7 yrs old, trakener x TB(Sharola Rainmaker, Goddington Hannibal). In top 3 everytime out unaffliated dressage up to and inc elementary. Ready to start medium work at home. Been to 3 affliated, won her first prelim by 5%, 2nd and 3rd in first 2 novices. Jumps- never touched a pole. Really good xc but not done much competitive jumping.Very safe and straightforward to ride. Lovely in the stable but has been seen to crib without collar at feed times. Good to clip, load, box, catch ect.
I paid £2.5k for her and would sell her for around £5.5k( she couldn't maintain right canter when I got her!)

Meeka- 17.2hh, just turned 6 yrs old, dark bay. Branded belgium warmblood( furiso/voltaire)Fantastic paces(amazing!), huge careful jump, jumped double clears foxhunter, double clear in first pre novice(skipped intro), 4th in first dressage test- just about to affliate once assessed, 5th in open hunter trials, VERY trainable- learnt flying changed in first session. Brilliant to hack alone and in company, good to clip, catch, load, traffic, shoe etc. Can be a little sensitive for a novice rider but is very quick to learn and forward thinking for a more experienced jockey.
We paid £8.5k for him, I would not let him go for lesson than £15k as this horse is becoming amazing and looks to have 4* potential when xc schooling.

Gus- 18hh Black gelding, 13yrs old. Working at PSG. Placed and won up to and inc advanced medium.
A real schoolmaster whos gives as much as you give! Wouldn't hack on his own when I got him, will now under sufference! Not 100% sound when you first start working( he works through it- just a bit of stiffness) and a grumpy old git!
I have him on loan and the owner wanted £8k for him, I would pay no more than £3k.

What do you think?


----------



## Patches (29 November 2007)

That was supposed to be a smile, not a sad face. Silly Patches didn't preview her message! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Oliver probably has the potential, when schooled better, to be of more value than I would necessarily have wanted to pay for a pony. He'll only be for sale if he continues to prove to be a little too much for Hannah. He's developed an opinion, as all 5 year olds do, and is being a tad testy at the moment.

Patches, I guess, is worth her weight in gold because she's so dependable and safe. 

Tweenie is a tinker, but again as "bombproof" as a pony could possibly be.

Dinker....well he's negative equity!!!!


----------



## Halfpass (29 November 2007)

Possibly but I know more detail about his problems and he could last 6 weeks or 6 years with it!!!
What about the others? Looking at other prices on here they are probably a little over priced.
Having said that I have had an advanced eventer interested in Alee and they may be prepared to pay quite a lot more then that!!
At the end of the day a horse is worth whatever someone will pay. If you are in the right place at the right time then you may come up trumps!!!


----------



## WelshRareBit (29 November 2007)

Not very much!


----------



## Blizzard (29 November 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Possibly but I know more detail about his problems and he could last 6 weeks or 6 years with it!!!
What about the others? Looking at other prices on here they are probably a little over priced.
Having said that I have had an advanced eventer interested in Alee and they may be prepared to pay quite a lot more then that!!
At the end of the day a horse is worth whatever someone will pay. If you are in the right place at the right time then you may come up trumps!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I agree, right place and right time means everything!
I dont think yours are overpriced at all!


----------



## MrsMagoo (29 November 2007)

Wouldnt like to say about Star, as done this before and people either agree or hunt you down about it....but lets just say when she was up for sale at the beginning of the year *what a mistake lol, i had people interested even at the £8.5/9k mark....

She is a star in my eyes 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and for the right rider will do anything you want...


----------



## Shilasdair (29 November 2007)

The problem is that any horse is only worth what a buyer is willing to pay for them.  I don't worry about the value of mine financially as I have no intentions of selling them...although I have had offers for all three...and not by the meatman! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I would imagine that horse prices will be dropping at the moment, as demand is dropping as a result of the economic problems (interest rates, credit squeezes, house price falls etc).
How boring am I?  But all your horses look lovely 
	
	
		
		
	


	




S


----------



## Loupride (29 November 2007)

In Terms of Hard Cash P is worth pennies  
	
	
		
		
	


	





16 YO RID you name it he has done it!!
But being realisitic he only jumps up to a 1m now and his little legs need looking after, otherwise they do show signs of his age!!!


----------



## MagicMelon (29 November 2007)

The grey in my siggy: 8/9yo. Lusitano x TB (which makes him a bit different to start with!), 16hh, has started jumping BSJA Foxhunter. Has just over £600 BSJA (act. just over £500 not.) in quite limited outings. Qualified lots of things like BSJA 1.10m Amateurs, BRC Champs several times, including being placed in top 10 twice at Offchurch. Also successfully competing BE Novice - out of 9 runs, he's been in top 10 7 times. Amazing nature - dream to handle with perfect manners at all times. Most genuine, honest horse you could imagine. Always helps me out of trouble. Passed a 5 stage vetting this week for insurance (so that'd be no problem if for sale!). Only thing I can fault him on is we don't hack out as he had a big scare from cows a few years ago. I think he would hack, I just don't hack any of my horses! But I wouldn't sell him as a hacking horse anyway, and he's fine in company. People tell me he's worth £10 - £15k easily. I really don't know what Id ask for him because I laugh at the prices in horsey mags of other horses doing LESS than what he does!

My black horse in my siggy: 7yo 15.2hh Welsh Sec D. Good breeding. He has masses of presence and is very handsome which does gain lots of nice compliments at shows. He's a massive character, heaps of fun but safe at the same time. BSJA winnings, qualified for a few showing things (Blair Castle M&amp;M WHP and Scottish Festival of Champs etc. etc.) and won a few overall ridden champs at local level. Did his first BE Intro in September and was clear XC with 1 fence down in the SJ. I think he'd do brilliant dressage as well but I hate it! BUT he is a stereotypical Welsh Cob - he can be bolshy and does need to be reminded in the correct way (ie. you cannot argue with him but rather discuss or bribe!). He's not nasty, its just he'd been kept on his own as a youngster and never learnt the boundaries! I'd ask £4500 for him.


----------



## Merlotmonster (29 November 2007)

Id pay up to £15k for your grey. He is just the sort of horse Im looking for!!!!


----------



## Merlotmonster (29 November 2007)

Ok...what about Hartley.? Can be tricky on the ground (bargy) and needs calm, experienced home as a nervous sort. Has jumped 1.10 courses at home and hunted with bloodhounds jumping the biggest of hedge. Can be slightly nappy on occasion. Doing dressage and regularly scoring 70% so would easily affiliate. Aged 8.
Do you think about £5k is reasonable? Looking to sell him in Spring as I dont think he will event and I dont really do dressage (although I may have to if the broken leg doesnt heal!!)
He is Warmblood with flash paces. 16.2. Pic is shown under my user name


----------



## rara007 (29 November 2007)

Ginga-13.3,10 YO WPB, competed nationally driven as a pair, took a young driver from never competed to top 10 at the nationals in 5 months, very reliable, Ridden dressage advanced for a 13.3, working on shoulder in, lateral work established, clear 3 foot classes. We would ask £4K

Pip-13.3, 8YO Welsh, TB hackney X. Competed nationally as a driven pair, Prenovice driven 3DE east anglian chamion with young driver, driven XC east anglian champion driving, Novice Junior Champion. Broken to ride, huge scope for jumping, need experoenced rider, easy to do, great dressage, particularly Driven. Constistanly getting 75%. Longlisted for team GB. We would probably ask £4K, because he is a sensitive dear.

The others-Nanionaly 4-in-hand chamion and league table champions for 2 year in a row, competed at world championships twice, 2nd in the mathaton at the worlds. All 13.1HH, geldings, aged 6,8,9,10,11. Probably £2k for the older two, neither school particlarly well, oldest has previously been badly treated, 10 YO a stress head, and £3K for the other 3.

The littlies-Teddy-shown when younger, placed at HOYs a few times in LR and FR, 14 YO, done all pony club, never really understood jumping, PPC team- 10.3 welsh A, Probably £1K
Ajay- 14YO 9.3 shetty, shown when younger, placed at county level in open M+M, placed in FR at HOYs, quilified for open M+M, broken to drive, done all PC activities, PPC teams, bites on the leadrein-£800 I guess.

Anyone think I'm far out?


----------



## WishfulThinker (29 November 2007)

Hmm its hard!! 

15.1HH 11yr old Shore X Irish gelding. Can jump 4ft - higher with lghter rider.  Loves to hunt &amp; xc.  Can do decent Medium dressage test with right rider. Snaffle mouthed, but needs a 3 ring for xc/hunting.  Will do his best for his rider. Good feet - even white ones are solid! BUT, croup high and has windgalls.  Not naughty, but forgets he is big - can be dopey. Brilliant in the field and stays out of trouble!  Never needed the vet in 7 years.  Lots of presence and loves to show off

2K max I would say?  What you think?


----------



## BeckyD (29 November 2007)

I wish all of you had horses for sale earlier in the year when I was looking.  All the horses were at least another £2k on top of these prices!

Ronnie:  4yo TB, raced as 3yo (unsuccessful) and broken to be riding horse at 3.5yo.  Did too much too early IMHO as the owners miscalulated his age (thought he was 4, not 3).  I paid £4250 for him in April (which was over what he was worth but I'd fallen for him by then).  He now jumps very confidently up to 2 foot 9, and has jumped 3 foot 6 but not so confident (dangles legs - but only jumped that high once), doesn't refuse unless petrified of poles or something silly, flatwork established (for his age) with lovely rhythmical and balanced paces, lateral work started and sometimes fantastic, BRILLIANT hack (I seriously cannot fault him, I hack out alone and in company on the buckle in all paces).  Good to do but gets a bit worked up if left alone in a field.  Nips/chews everything (very expensive habit). 

I reckon he's worth about £3-3.5k, but it really depends what you're looking for.  He's worth what someone is willing to pay for him (not that they'd get the chance - he's going nowhere!)


----------



## Halfpass (29 November 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
 Brilliant in the field and stays out of trouble!  Never needed the vet in 7 years.   

[/ QUOTE ]


I hope these comments aren't tempting fate. If it were my bad luck I'd go to the field and find my horsey having beaten up all the others with something that needs the vet.


----------



## Blizzard (29 November 2007)

[ QUOTE ]


2K max I would say?  What you think?



[/ QUOTE ]

double it!


----------



## bex1984 (29 November 2007)

I bought mine for 2k (with tack), and I'm sure he's not worth any more than that, to a lot of people he'd be worth a lot less. He doesn't really jump and has no schooling. But he's safe, reliable and friendly and perfect for me and I hope I won't ever need to sell him


----------



## vieshot (29 November 2007)

Id like to think my quiet 16yo 14hh is worth £1500 as despite his age he is a diamond and very quiet to ride.
My yearling i would like to think is worth £500, only because his daddy is this years breed show winner and he is very well handled and perfect in every way to do anything with, he would be a perfect first youngster as he is so easy to do and so honest.


----------



## MagicMelon (29 November 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Id pay up to £15k for your grey. He is just the sort of horse Im looking for!!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

You see, this is why I sometimes think maybe I SHOULD sell him! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I feel maybe he's too good for me if he's worth that much, but then again we've got this far together so I feel I should be allowed to enjoy it for a while!


----------



## malibu211211 (29 November 2007)

Donnegan, my 16.2hh Irish TB who in the past has done a bit of everything and loves to jump but unfortunately due to arthritis in his coffin joint and a previous problem with his pelvis he is now only a light hack so probably I'd have to pay them 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Monty, 17hh registered PBA, 6 year old, quite green but quick learner. Has been professionally schooled recently. Pretty good on roads considering his age and experience. Excellant in open fields. Gets a bit stroppy in school but once you tell him to get on with it he's fine. Instructor thinks he has potential in dressage. I don't know any ideas?


----------



## WishfulThinker (29 November 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]


2K max I would say?  What you think?



[/ QUOTE ]

double it! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I honestly wouldnt htough as he is 12 next year, and although he will go well with the right rider, he isnt a simple ride - BUT he can be a novice ride ans loves beginners! Just like he likes testing you if you know what your doing. 

Up here though I wouldnt NEVER EVER get that! EVER - but that will make my dad happy as technically he is dads now as dad has lent me 2k


----------



## bellaboo (29 November 2007)

Lizzie is a 15.1hh T.B x cob and is now 9 years old, she is fab in all ways, jumps, does a nice dressage test, never unplaced in the show ring, loads 1st time, great, safe and reliable hack actually the only thing this horse misbehaves with is having her mane pulled!!! would like to think i could get about £3000 for her now?





Bella is a registered dutch warmblood x Friesian, she's only a year old, been to a couple of shows and have been placed. Fantasic friesian temperment, loving floaty movement, have no idea on price, probably just what i paid for her untill she's backed.





and Teddy my little unregistered shettie, fab companion, can be ridden and driven, but is a cheeky shetland, priceless to me!!!!


----------



## Diane_Pepper (29 November 2007)

Not sure how much Pepper is worth really 
	
	
		
		
	


	




He can do a very good little dressage test (constantly over 65%) and has been placed numerous times at Intro, total XC machine and can jump a 3ft 6 course..
Has also completed 4 PNs, all clear XC
But I think his height goes against him 
	
	
		
		
	


	




He's 14.1/2 and is 9 next year.
I was thinking 5k?!


----------



## tabithakat64 (29 November 2007)

Fudge is a novice ride hacking in company, can school very nicely has a good jump, is excellent to shoe/box, great in traffic with kids, other horses and dogs, comes to call, very affectionate but can be nappy. Does need more schooling but has great paces and would easily show, do a nice dressage test, hunt and show jump with a little work. He is stunning to look at 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 So is really worth £1500 - £2500. (however if I was looking to replace him it would cost me £2000 to £3500)

Lady, pretty, 13.2hh, 17 year old, chestnut Arab X Welsh B.  She is fantastic to handle, bombproof in 99% of situations, comes to call is 100% shoe/box etc. Easily capable of and has done SJ/pre-lim dressage and showing.  Fun hack alone and in company and Ideal PC/RC for very confident teen or lightweight adult as can be fizzy and quirky, also an ideal leadrein pony as is very quiet with children. £600 -£1200


----------



## Daisychain (29 November 2007)

Going by what people are posting, the average price seems to be between 3.5 and 5.5 for a nice allrounder type, im currently trying to sell my 9yo pre novice eventer who excells at dressage reg 70% placed pre nov fab safe allrounder really, i have been advised to ask £7.000 but to be honest dont seem to be getting much interest at that price, and he is very straight forward... so am i asking to much or is it the wrong time of year? he is the one in my picture!


----------



## JaneMBE (29 November 2007)

Phantom, 4 year old mostly Arab, 14.1...







Lively ride (typical Arab), good in traffic, hacks alone/in company. Has great potential for dressage, still learning/starting proper schooling. Hasn't done anything (as he is pony for life we are in no rush) so friendly and obliging. £18oo? But priceless to us.

Herbie. AngloArab. 6 yrs, 15hh. Total idiot, will buck and fart around when schooled sometimes, will sometimes plod along on a hack and other times jump and prat around. Scared of a lot of things and totally dependant on his mate. Idiot to lunge, hopeless to canter at times, useless at jumping. A real plum. £1200 probably if i'm lucky!








Magic: 13.1 14 yrs Newfie.  A total dream pony, novice, beginner, experienced ride. Good in traffic, (except helicopters!) loves to jump, will plod around doing nothing or will eagerly pick up speed if you ask. brilliant first pony/second pony/third pony.

£2500


----------



## Amymay (29 November 2007)

Thumper was around the £4k mark - and came to me with a few problems (which I was aware of, and have for the most part sorted now).

My vet is of the opinion that he is not a horse I could have ordinarly afforded, and as his brother recently sold for £85k I feel quite smug!


----------



## Merlotmonster (29 November 2007)

No he looks fab. Im surprised he hasnt been snapped up.


----------



## Merlotmonster (29 November 2007)

You look like you are doing a really good job with him and he would be difficult to replace.  I wouldnt sell him unless you needed the money and werent worried about buying another one to bring on (sounds like you did a great job before!)

I cant find one for love nor money, and I think Ive got quite a lot to spend.


----------



## Amymay (29 November 2007)

Duh, but in actuall answer to your question - I wouldn't let him go for less than £8k.

I absolutely and utterly think I got a bargin.....


----------



## MontyandZoom (29 November 2007)

Monty - 16.3Hh tb gelding approx 18 years old. Ex- eventer but to what level I'm not sure. Loves to jump but a bit strong sometimes. Nappy and arthritic but a really fun hack with the right rider. Worth..........a big fat £0!!!!

Zoom - 14.3Hh ex polo pony mare approx 9 years old. Only one eye due to an old injury. Has two gears (stop and go). Super fizzy fun hack. Worth...............a big fat £0!!!

But both are priceless to me xxxxx


----------



## Doublethyme (29 November 2007)

Sadly at the moment £0 for my mare, as she is lame with suspected annular ligament problems!

Before this incident - I really don't know, 16hh 12 year old TB x Danish Warmblood (good bloodlines I'm told), sane, sensible, but fun hack, nice flat work although could be a hell of a lot better with better rider I would imagine, we just do prelim/novice, same with jumping has shown potential, but I've never really do much so she's been a bit wasted in that respect.      She is good box/clip etc etc, but in general can be difficult and marish so would need an experienced handler.......ummm on that description not sure she's worth anything before the injury - but everyone who rides her loves her and she is quite stunning looking, so who knows - never going to happen anyway, as she has a home for life and I love ever fibre of her!!!

On reading most of the descriptions given, either people on here are under valuing their horses or the ones currently being advertised in H&amp;H and elsewhere as massively over priced.

I agree that prices seem to be ridiculous lately and completely random!!


----------



## siennamum (29 November 2007)

No, you should keep him and have lots more fun with him. But you SHOULD sell your Welsh cob, to me - for Will next year


----------



## siennamum (29 November 2007)

I've often pondered what S would be worth, althoughit's entirely academic.
[image]http://pets.webshots.com/photo/1400710275055072008liNxhG[/image]

IDXTB, liver chestnut, 15.2hh, 13 year old mare. Completely without fault, perfect to do in all ways. Competed in SFAS final at HOYS &amp; was 5th. PN consistently (with numpty rider) some BSJA winnings, Good flatwork &amp; easy to ride (early 30's PN)
Fantastic hunter. totally bombproof, just a little onward SJ.
I reckon about £6k.

Shadow will be sold next year and I agonise about what I will say about him as he's absolutely bombproof and perfect for a nerous rider but that's a dangerous thing to say these days.







Shadow 5year old (6 next year) 13.3 grey cob. Utterly sane &amp; safe. bombproof, brilliant in all ways (except a bit scared of clippers but stands fine)
taken nervous children from 8yrs upwards to camp, local shows PC rallies XC and now hunting and is absolutely foot perfect. Has won 2ft 6 jumping and has a powerful jump
nice paces &amp; loves XC.
I think £4.5k






 could be miles out though!!


----------



## dieseldog (29 November 2007)

I have Dolly, 16.2 ISH, 12YO.  Jumped Internationaly, won upto 1.30.  A true Amateurs horse, you sit, point and she wins the class.  Anyone can ride her.  Slight issue with her being lame which fingers crossed has been sorted so I would value her, as she is a very big mare and a bit fat at about £500 meat money.


----------



## Darkhorse (30 November 2007)

I have no idea what mine are worth.... but would be interested to hear your thoughts, even though Im a sentimental old fool and have never sold a horse yet !  :

Boo - 15HH Showcob Mare, 11yrs old. Sucessfully shown, many wins and championships under her belt at Agricultural level, county level she has been well place but is a bit small against the 'full up' cobs. She is safe to hack out and is a fab hunting cob, had many a happy days hunting on her. 





Scout - 18mth old babycoblet. Hope that he is going to make me a nice show cob in a few years time.


----------



## IsabelleJ (30 November 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
2K max I would say?  What you think? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Easily worth 5k plus. Dressage horses go for loads, and he can jump too. As he's a weight carrier, he will command a premium for that too.

Isabelle


----------



## _jetset_ (30 November 2007)

Gosh, I don't know anymore 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I bought Hannah for £3,500 as a very green 5 year old. She is more than capable of doing a fantastic elementary BD test, but because she never used to load, I never affiliated her. She is now affiliated so should start getting some points but at 11 she is no spring chicken. She jumps, hacks out alone or in company and is brilliant to do in every way... on the basis of that I would say £4,500 ish 
	
	
		
		
	


	





*This was taken when she was 6 months in foal... sorry, it's one of my only ridden pictures, I must get some very soon 
	
	
		
		
	


	



*








I bought Grace for £2,500 as a backed five year old. I rebacked her, affiliated her and she now has 24 BD points at Novice level and before she went lame was achieving 67% and 68%. She also qualified for the Area Finals in Prelim and Novice and part qualified for the Novice Winters 
	
	
		
		
	


	












 She is now on box rest for a suspensory ligament which should never be a problem once it has healed and will not put a dampner on her dressage career, which she is incredibly talented at! Before going lame I would have said around £7,500 however now she has had the injury (although would pass a 5 stage no problems once it has healed), somwhere around the £3,000 mark. 

*From Manor Grange (thanks nat1003)*







Do you think these are accurate?


----------



## Santa_Claus (30 November 2007)

Dan bless him next to nothing. Previously jumped up to 1m30s did small YR classes etc and just generally jumping machine and schooled advanced medium competed to Medium (admittedly unaffiliated as couldn't afford to affiliate BSJA and BD!), was almost unbeatable at novice. But now although sound once worked in he has bone spavins, navicular and arthritis so not very desireable. add he only hacks in company and although schooling well is a difficult ride in that although not in anyway dangerous if you do not ask him correctly and hold him together and up into the bridle he will go round like a donkey leaning on your hand like a concrete block!

so he is meat money at best but he aint going anywhere.

used to look like this 





and this is what he is looking like recently






Fleur hmm hard one she was a reasonable amount as a 4yo for her potential, her value rapidly dropped when she went a little crazy on devon grass and actually became quite dangerous. She has jumped DCs BN and discovery and has jumped round newcomers BUT she gets bored and throws her dollies out the pram so that combined with lack of funds and being too busy with work she hasn't BSJAed in over a year but unaffiliated outings show she has got her want to jump back but she wouldn't be able to be a pure showjumper.  She is talented for dressage as well, trainer who has done very well at national level thinks she has real potential and I am going about registering her BD. Potential also to BE having schooled round Pontispool's pre novice track including a few novice fences (unintentionally 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 )

But she is still a complicated ride and needs in my opinion a good amateur who can give her that bonding time aside from the riding as she really needs to trust her rider. so price probably about the £5k mark but she has the potential to be a lot more

her proving her scope and also how not to jump the novice water at pontispool


----------

